Ask HN: Would you learn Rails nowadays? - jamesmp98
======
brianolson
No. I learned Rails a year ago upon joining my first Rails-using company. My
20 years in software engineering says that Rails is the wrong pattern. Recent
chats with a recruiter in the Boston area who has gotten me jobs in the past
say they're having trouble finding people to fill Rails jobs. People don't
want to work in Rails.

OTOH; I could be wrong. Lots of successful products have been written in Rails
(including at my current employer). There's still a 3 month intensive here
teaching Rails as their first platform; but the curriculum has been split to
now also do node.js

------
HalcyonicStorm
I work with Ruby on Rails in my day job in NYC. I see that plenty of companies
are using Rails. I recently switched jobs and had a slew of interviews lined
up before selecting my current place. I think the greater issue I saw was that
companies were more focused on experience level than tech stack. It's pretty
hard for a junior developer to land a gig, especially since the market is
flooded by bootcamp grads.

